# Shipping Rv's from the USA



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I remember someone asking about shipping from the USA. Here are the links for most major ports :-

http://ablecargo.com/Automobile_Transport.htm

http://ablecargo.com/Automobile_Shipping_East_Coast_Rates.htm


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
it was me Cornishman but i have had to re join under my own name
thanks for the link,the quote was near enough the same i had before but only 9 days shipping


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi IanH (ex-Cornishman). Nine days shipping is good. If you have any queries about importing, ie. Duties and registering? Please feel free to ask.


----------



## cazbob (May 1, 2005)

Hi John and Sandy,
My hubby Bob and i Caroline are looking at taking a couple of years out firstly to travel round england and scotland then round europe. We donnot own a RV yet but are looking at going to the states to buy one. You seem to know quite a bit about this.Would it be possible for bob to ring you one evening to discuss.
Many Thanks
Caroline
email - [email protected]


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

cazbob said:


> Hi John and Sandy,
> My hubby Bob and i Caroline are looking at taking a couple of years out firstly to travel round england and scotland then round europe. We donnot own a RV yet but are looking at going to the states to buy one. You seem to know quite a bit about this.Would it be possible for bob to ring you one evening to discuss.
> Many Thanks
> Caroline
> email - [email protected]


No problem at all. Only too glad to help. I will email you a number for you to call. :wink:


----------



## 96583 (Oct 28, 2005)

Be very careful with Able Cargo and their UK counterpart Wavecrest, lovely people until things go wrong....

1/ What they quoted for one RV $7500 turned into $9050 without warning at the time of UK collection, they said it was remeasured, I in fact measured correctly the cube size of the vehicle with folded mirrors, the shipper Wallenius Wilhelmsen remeasured from extended door mirrors then when I collected they were folded flat.... funny business methinks...

Worst of all...

When I went to collect a vehicle from the port it was damaged,  

1/ Did the shipper Wallenius Wilhelmsen want to know? = NO :x 

2/ Did my agents Wavecrest and Able Cargo want to know? = NO :x 

Thankfully I took marine insurance, but even this was hard work, and I had to pay for the repair and claim back (normal practice on marine based claims)

All in all my experience of importing is a nightmare.... Yes you can save money but is it worth the hassle?

Before anyone asks - yes I did have a dabble, but what I have said above is absolutely true.... you can go stateside spend weeks looking for the perfect vehicle, go through all the buying hassle then insurance hassle then shipping hassle stateside only to find that when you collect your pride and joy in the UK its damaged and nobody wants to know... :evil: would I do it again? NO!


----------



## johnnnyt (Sep 14, 2005)

Edgie

If you have had a bad experience with Able Cargo and you are a dealer who must be importing vehicles on a regular basis who would you recommend as a shipper. Your information and experiences would be very useful.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi there. The links I posted above were made before we had shipped any RV's from the USA. This >>LINK HERE << is where we have shipped from and will be shipping our next one from. :wink:


----------



## johnnnyt (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for this an i will contact them 

I have seen a RV in Wisconsin but not sure about the shipping arrangements. 

I know someone else asked for your contact number, is ther eanty chance you could also forward it on to me for a chat???


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi johnnyt. I am in Florida at the moment and will be here in the USA until January. Feel free to email me with any questions. I will be only too happy to answer them if I can. IanH is also someone to contact with regards shipping RV's. He's been there and done that too. :wink:


----------



## 96583 (Oct 28, 2005)

Johhny T I wish I could recommend a shipper but sadly I am afraid too, I was hoping John & Sandys link would help me but as I import only from California and they only seem to ship from the East coast not the West its not looking good....

In shipping you pay your money and take your chance.. Good luck...


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Just an update. A Liverpool freind who is over here at the moment has had some good dealings with www.brunswickinternational.co.uk based in Liverpool. He dealt with [email protected] :wink:


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi there

We shipped our Fleetwood, from Galveston, Texas using World Freight Services in Houston. It all went very smoothly and cost just under $4000 although that was 2 years ago.

From what I remember shipping over land from west to east is the same or sometimes even more than shipping across the Atlantic. 

regards

Arizona


----------

